# RI to Evansville, IN (Cheapest)



## nocTurnal (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone good at planning out trips? I want to get from here in Rhode Island to Evansville, IN. I want to save as much money as I can. Would appreciate any advice. I don't know when I'll be going, but I want to have it ready. It is $159 O/W on Greyhound from Providence to EVV compared to $189 by air into Indianapolis from PVD. Bus fare on Hoosier Ride! and Greyhound is $66 from IND to EVV. Doesn't look like a whole lot of buses go from IND to EVV. That means if I flew in later in day I would have to wait until next day. Tough place to get to it seems.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, In all Honesty the Best and Cheapest way to get from PVD, RI to Evansville,IN is to Fly on American Airlines, I saw a Fare of $265 All Included with 2 Stops ($277 with One) on Cheapo Air! 

If you Rode the Train, the Cardinal #51 from New York City to Indianapolis, it Only Runs Three days a Week and the Coach Fare from PVD on a Regional to NYP(New York Penn)to Indianapolis on #51 is $156, a Roomette adds Hundreds to this Because this train only has One sleeper and it Consistently Sells Out! Then, as you Indicated youd have to get to Evansville and Greyhound has High Fares and Infrequent Busses! You could also look @ Flying to Louisville,Ky. and Bussing from there but Id think it would be even More! Google is your Friend here! Several of our members Live in RI and Ride Trains often but it's like that old Saying, "You can't get There from Here!"


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2013)

Ask (an expert :giggle: ) and you shall receive!

Evansville is about the same distance from either Indy or St Louis. You could also check flights or trains to STL, and Greyhound from there. Greyhound and Amtrak share the same station, and there is a transit line directly from the airport to the station.

If you're a real glutton for punishment, Amtrak also goes to Carbondale, but the stop is in the middle of the night! And I don't know how to get to Evansville from there.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 18, 2013)

As low as $146 on Amtrak, PDV>BBY>CHI>DQN via 190>449>49>393 ~26.5 hours


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 18, 2013)

It's not that expensive on Greyhound. If you book three weeks in advance online, it costs $89 one-way, same for going to Terre Haute. Terre Haute requires only one transfer (at New York) and the long segment has upgraded buses.

I'm pretty sure $89 is the cheapest you can get.


----------



## nocTurnal (Feb 19, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> As low as $146 on Amtrak, PDV>BBY>CHI>DQN via 190>449>49>393 ~26.5 hours


Hey! Pretty good work there, KrazyKoala. Thanks for the route. Some of you guys really got your routes down pat. Amazing. Only problem I can see here is getting from Du Quoin to Evansville. Will have to figure that out.

Swadian, the nature of my travels in most cases won't be three weeks in advance. So... that makes it tough getting the lowest fares. Although, that $189 airfare I posted in my original post was for Southwest flight departing next week. That certainly beats the American Airlines flight that jimhudson posted earlier. jim and traveler thanks also for the input. Yes, I did consider Louisville, KY. Looks more expensive for some reason to fly there.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 19, 2013)

The highest i seen was ~$250 closer to departure date. What you could always do is take the train from Providence to Chicago, then greyhound Chicago to Evansville. Even a cheaper ticket on the greyhound, plus you get to take the train as well.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 19, 2013)

You can fly from Providence to Evansville for $293 with a last minute fare. Have to change in ATL or DTW. But about 6 hours and you are there.


----------

